# my new bunny-im very confused...



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

My aunt got me 2 rabbits and one cage for christmas.she got me 2 adultales when i had asked for 2 baby males to avoid issues.thinking she knows best,and without consulting me gets me the males and one cage.


The white male is very social and nice to people.however he bullies the bigger black one.he nips him sometimes(we use a spray bottle though) overall hes decent to him,and onlly bullys him outside the cage.


The black one is very timid.he doesnt like to be touched,and spends his time in the corner,or on my bed alone.he comess near me alot,and even sniffs my face.he lays beside me and leans on me when i stand,but if i even turn his way,he bolts.once i realized he was laying beside me for 2 hours while i slept,but left as soon as i lifted my head.

What can i do to make him feel better? Why is he acting this way?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am guessing they are both un-neutered? If so, they will both need to be done asap, the chances of them fighting is very high without, it sounds like the white one is trying to be dominant already.

Just let them get used to you, don't pick them up unless nessesary - sit on the floor and read a book, let them investigate you without being touched. Keep some yummy treats near you aswell, so they associate you with good things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

And it all starts  Sorry nothing against the op but pets should not be bought for Christmas :mad2:

Could you tell me their neutering status?
As the boys are adults were they bonded properly?

You have only had them a week so it will take time for them to come around and trust you, being a prey species it is best to sit at their level waiting for them to come to you.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Try offering them a few cornflakes or rice krispies. Nothing brings mine to me quicker, they go mental for 'em


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

You're now responsible for the health and happiness of these two animals - so my advice is to do your research. Read all the sticky threads above, visit websites such as RWAF and research an appropriate vet who specialises in exotic pets/rabbits if you haven't done so already. Good luck


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Your aunt has really dumped you in it, but you sound like a caring, animal lover, so hopefully it will work out OK for you all.

Firstly, I would say go back to your aunt and try and get some background info on these buns - eg, how old are they?, where did they come from (I am thinking Preloved?), are they used to livnig together? (buns have to be carefully bonded), are they related?, are they vaccinated?

Then I would read all stickies on here to learn about bunny care - it's not that easy, and buns need a lot of space, but they really are worth it.

You will need to get them both neutered as a matter of urgency if they are to live together. This should calm things down between them.

Then read up on accommodation. The cage, sadly won't be big enough. If you are lucky, you may have a space at home you can adapt. If not, they are likely to become a very expensive present. Sorry.

Give them time to settle in, and the timid one may settle. Just take time. You don't know how they have been treated so far. You sound very patient, so you are likley to win them over, but don't expect them to be cuddle buns.

They should have come with some food. Keep feeding them the same, but aim to get them on to high quality pellets . They will also need lots of fresh hay daily - this is the mani part of a buns diet, and helps wear their teeth down, as their teeth keep on growing. 

You will get lots of support and advice on here, so don't be afraid to ask as many questions as you like!


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Your aunt has really dumped you in it, but you sound like a caring, animal lover, so hopefully it will work out OK for you all.
> 
> Firstly, I would say go back to your aunt and try and get some background info on these buns - eg, how old are they?, where did they come from (I am thinking Preloved?), are they used to livnig together? (buns have to be carefully bonded), are they related?, are they vaccinated?
> 
> ...


My aunt knows nothing of their age or backround.she got thhem from a petstore and put them in the cage,thiinking they would work out well.they are not neutered(i checked bbecause she didnt) and we have no money to do so.nor would my mom want to.we put a makeshift divider in the cage. Honestly,i wanted to get new bunnies,but im too afraid of whhat would happen to these i have now.my aunt isnt very responsible,and shed try to keep thhem with her scary dogs or set them loose! But at the same time its getting hard to deal with the black rabbit getting fur pulled out,and hiding bbehind

Im at a loss.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

magicstorm101 said:


> My aunt knows nothing of their age or backround.she got thhem from a petstore and put them in the cage,thiinking they would work out well.they are not neutered(i checked bbecause she didnt) and we have no money to do so.nor would my mom want to.we put a makeshift divider in the cage. Honestly,i wanted to get new bunnies,but im too afraid of whhat would happen to these i have now.my aunt isnt very responsible,and shed try to keep thhem with her scary dogs or set them loose! But at the same time its getting hard to deal with the black rabbit getting fur pulled out,and hiding bbehind
> 
> Im at a loss.


I'm really sorry to say this but if you don't have the money for a basic neuter op then how will you cope with the day to day care?
Rabbits aren't cheap pets I'm afraid, I think the best bet is to rehome in this situation  JMHO of course, but if your mum won't pay the small fee for neutering them so they can live together what happens if they need emergency care? I managed to build up a £1000 vet bill in 3 days once....


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I'm really sorry to say this but if you don't have the money for a basic neuter op then how will you cope with the day to day care?
> Rabbits aren't cheap pets I'm afraid, I think the best bet is to rehome in this situation  JMHO of course, but if your mum won't pay the small fee for neutering them so they can live together what happens if they need emergency care? I managed to build up a £1000 vet bill in 3 days once....


The day to day care isnt hard to deal with financially,and my aunt is pretty well off and said she wants to cover vet care.id say its more of my moms unwillingness to pay for things like vet care for rabbits because when she was youunger they had hundreds and she sees them as the equivalent as pet mice-replaceable and disposable.
I would rehome them,but i have to wait a month. Im just worried what would happen..


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Would your aunt pay for the neutering and vaccinations?

If not, taking them back to the pet shop may sadly be the most responsible thing to do - or contact a local rescue.

Rabbits are expensive pets.


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Would your aunt pay for the neutering and vaccinations?
> 
> If not, taking them back to the pet shop may sadly be the most responsible thing to do - or contact a local rescue.
> 
> Rabbits are expensive pets.


Well,she said iif we wanted she would neuter them,but its up to my mom

She just told me she got a second cage for us,i hope that it helps.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That will certainly help a bit if they get on.

It can be very, very difficult convincing people who have kept rabbits in the past, how much rabbit care has changed. Your Mum is sadly stuck in the past.

Gone are the days when a rabbit was kept alone in a hutch day after day, and given hay for bedding and fed big bowls of muesli, with barely the basic needs met. 

Do please read the stickies.

Nowadays, it is recognised that bunnies need a bunny friend, usually of the opposite sex for ease of bonding. They need a large space. The hutch, if used, should be at least 6ft by 2ft. Responsibel owners vaccinate wherever possible, as you would a cat or dog.

A healthy rabbit can live well into its teens nowadays.

I think you are going to have your work cut out with your Mum, but hopefully your aunt will support you.

Perhaps you can have a look on the RWAF website.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't help but think that there were several conversations which probably needed to take place before these rabbits were brought into your household, but none of them did :mad2:


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

Summersky said:


> That will certainly help a bit if they get on.
> 
> It can be very, very difficult convincing people who have kept rabbits in the past, how much rabbit care has changed. Your Mum is sadly stuck in the past.
> 
> ...


Yes,i will do that.before we got them i had been doing some research,but Getting bunnies all of a sudden instead of when we planned really messed up things,all because they were a gift .

And not even what i asked or prepared for. :/


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hel_79 said:


> I can't help but think that there were several conversations which probably needed to take place before these rabbits were brought into your household, but none of them did :mad2:


Not many take place if theyre free,rabbits i guess.
Especially not with me! DX


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm sure you will try and do your best by these buns, and hopefully your aunt WILL help out - long term - as she has put you in this situation.

Keep on researching, keep non learning. Keep on trying to educate your family too.

Goood lkuck


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I'm sure you will try and do your best by these buns, and hopefully your aunt WILL help out - long term - as she has put you in this situation.
> 
> Keep on researching, keep non learning. Keep on trying to educate your family too.
> 
> Goood lkuck


Wait, 1 more thing

Will the 2 of them ever be able to get along under the circumstances theyre in now?


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

magicstorm101 said:


> Wait, 1 more thing
> 
> Will the 2 of them ever be able to get along under the circumstances theyre in now?


There is a slim chance, as with anything, that they would get on no problems. However, you've already said that one of them nips the other- probably hormonal about territory. It wouldn't take much for that to end up in a full scale fight...

You are much better neutering them while they are still friends, otherwise they could fall out if there is a big fight and you might not be able to re-bond them.


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

butter_cup said:


> There is a slim chance, as with anything, that they would get on no problems. However, you've already said that one of them nips the other- probably hormonal about territory. It wouldn't take much for that to end up in a full scale fight...
> 
> You are much better neutering them while they are still friends, otherwise they could fall out if there is a big fight and you might not be able to re-bond them.


The nipping has turned to actual bitting and tufts of fur being lost now,and my mom is procrastinating about fixing them,she doesnt want anything to do with them and i need her help.

If this is going to contine,and she wont help me fix it,ill have to tell her we cant keep them anymore.i dont want to drag out the situation to the point where 1 gets hurt.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

magicstorm101 said:


> The nipping has turned to actual bitting and tufts of fur being lost now,and my mom is procrastinating about fixing them,she doesnt want anything to do with them and i need her help.
> 
> If this is going to contine,and she wont help me fix it,ill have to tell her we cant keep them anymore.i dont want to drag out the situation to the point where 1 gets hurt.


i think it would be best if you separated them while you decide what to do . if its because of the price of neutering is there a rspca , pdsa , or voucher scheme in your area ?


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have no idea,but ill try to see if there is.


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with hippymama, if it's gone to full scale biting you should separate, otherwise you could end up with some nasty wounds and some very expensive vet bills! I heard of mother rabbit who tore her daughters ear in two when the daughter started to become hormonal. It only takes a second to do serious harm...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

magicstorm101 said:


> The nipping has turned to actual bitting and tufts of fur being lost now,and my mom is procrastinating about fixing them,she doesnt want anything to do with them and i need her help.
> 
> If this is going to contine,and she wont help me fix it,ill have to tell her we cant keep them anymore.i dont want to drag out the situation to the point where 1 gets hurt.


They need to be split now, the fighting will just get worse as time goes on so if you want any chance of bonding them they need to be split and then rebonded after their neuter and hormones have died.

If you are under 18 then I'm afraid your mum needs to step up a gear asap because they are her responsibility so if she wants nothing to do with them then rehoming them might be the only option. I hope your aunt has learnt this is not the way to go about adding pets.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

*"If you own or are responsible for a rabbit, even on a temporary basis, you are required by law to care for him/her properly."*

Read more:
The five welfare needs: Rabbits - Rabbit welfare - Tips, advice, health
Animal Welfare Act: Animal Welfare Act - What have we changed? - Changing the law

If the rabbits are 'yours' but you are under 18, then the adult(s) in the household are responsible.

Like I said...conversations between the adults about the care these animals would require should have taken place...but clearly didn't. I can appreciate this puts you in a difficult situation 

Show your mum the legal info. about welfare and care.

Look after them properly, or accept that you cannot do so at this time, and contact a rescue so they can have a chance at the life they deserve.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Have to agree with Bernie and Kammie.

If you are a minor, then legally, the rabbits are your Mum's responsibilty, and she is therefore legally obliged to meet their needs - or give them to someone who can.

Morally, your aunt shares the blame, and I feel very sorry for you - and the rabbits - caught in this situation.

The young buns agression is escalating already, and will get much worse when their hormones kick in fully. They can cause horrific wounds to each other, and possibly fight to the death.

Therefore they need to be separated as a matter of urgency.

If your mum is not interested in the buns, then she might be concerned about the vet bills. If they have any wounds (feel them over, they can be hidden under the fur) then they need to go anyway.

To calm their behaviour they MUST be neutered asap. Then after a couple of months, you may be able to bond them - but male/male is a harder bond, so it may not work.

You sound caring and responsible, but sadly your Mum and aunt do not sound as though they are committed to providing a good home.

Print out the links above and show them to both of them.

Sadly, I feel that now may not be the time for you to have rabbits, in which case your Mum will need to contact a rescue centre and explain. Please do not rehome them on preloved or similar. Some just become snake food.

Perhaps a hamster or gerbils might be better for you at the moment, as I think you could be an excellent owner, given the chance and an easier pet to care for.

Rabbits are now acknowledged to be complex and expensive pets to keep. The best vets are "exotic" trained. Your Mum's knowledge will be way out of date.

Good luck.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Your aunt has really dumped you in it. I remember when I was four or five, my aunt took me shopping one day, and on the way back we stopped at a bunny farm. She bought me a rabbit and a big hutch, that I hadnt even asked for, without telling my parents of her intentions. When we got home my parents went mental, especially as my aunt point blank refused to take it back. They went even more nuts when they realised they had no idea how big the rabbit was going to be. As it turned out, they wouldn't have minded if she'd bought one small dwarf and asked first, but this was a big bunny when he'd grown. He lived in the garden until a neighbour's greyhound leapt our fence and caught him, and he wasn't the same afterwards. Too scared to let him out again, we decided to give him to my aunt for her kids as she had a huge garden. Poor bun, we should of kept him, the kids got bored of him in a week or so, and I don't think he was ever allowed out of the hutch there in the 5 or 6 years they had him. I often think it would have been better in a way if we had just took our chances, at least if the dog did get him, it would be over quick and he'd had some freedom first, not locked up day in day out for years. He had an ok life with us to start with, then a totally crappy one, but he could have been free and happy at the farm, if only my aunt hadn't decided to "surprise" me.


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

i have a bit of good news, my mom says we can neuter them when income tax comes.(she experinced the marking and biting herself-especially when one of them peed on her after she refused to move from hisspot on the couch where he likes to mark) and we are getting a new cage,that will be put in another room.

unfortunetly,we cannot give them away because they are a free gift. however seeing what could become of them if we did replace them from what you all have told me i couldnt bear to let any of that happen to them!

to be honest,i wasnt very keen on having rabbits.i originally wanted a hedgehog. ive cared for one for a long time for a friend, and knew how they operated. ive also owned or cared for cats,dogs,hamsters and ferrets before, but never a rabbit. i didnt want one,but thats the only animal that had a cage (because we live with my uncle who doesnt like animals that roam freely at night) and the only one my mom felt comfortable with because she had lived on a farm.but i knew nothing,so i decided to research them. 


i started in november,and we planned to get some in january. then suddenly my 'well-off' aunt plops some on us,and im completely unprepared! now with my moms primitive knowledge,of rabbits and her 'google what to do' attitude, im trying my best to figure out how to handle these buns well.ive got the proper supplies,just not the proper knowledge.

(well, now i know a little more than i did before)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

If you stay on here, you will learn all about rabbit care, and how wonderful they can be.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think adult entire males should live together. Unless they have always been together and get on. Sounds like yours have not and do not. They would also need a very large cage. A kick from a full grown rabbit can break bones of another! If one is biting the other they must be separated. It is cruel cos the weaker one can't escape. 

Do you know their food and care requirements? Sorry to be negative but it sounds like the worst idea from your aunt! 

This was not really thought through was it? And it will be the rabbits that suffer. Either get them neutered, a larger cage, proper care advice or take back to pet shop or find rescue to take them. The rabbits' welfare should come first.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hel_79 said:


> I can't help but think that there were several conversations which probably needed to take place before these rabbits were brought into your household, but none of them did :mad2:


Thousands of animals are acquired in this way. There are rescue centres full of them..... And they are the luckier ones :angry:


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't think adult entire males should live together. Unless they have always been together and get on. Sounds like yours have not and do not. They would also need a very large cage. A kick from a full grown rabbit can break bones of another! If one is biting the other they must be separated. It is cruel cos the weaker one can't escape.
> 
> Do you know their food and care requirements? Sorry to be negative but it sounds like the worst idea from your aunt!
> 
> This was not really thought through was it? And it will be the rabbits that suffer. Either get them neutered, a larger cage, proper care advice or take back to pet shop or find rescue to take them. The rabbits' welfare should come first.


i know the food and care requirements(thank goodness i had time to research that part) however youre very right about it being the worst idea!

we cant give them away because they were a gift,which was a bad idea as well.to my mom and aunt theyre simply gifts not pets. they will be getting fixed sometime near income tax.and we already have another cage. they will be seperated until the right time after neutering to try and bond them.(what a ride that will be)


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

gah, it turns out, my aunt realized her mistake, and is getting us baby bunnies.my aunt says shes taking them back to the store....


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

magicstorm101 said:


> gah, it turns out, my aunt realized her mistake, and is getting us baby bunnies.my aunt says shes taking them back to the store....


You do realise that you will have the exact same issues even with baby rabbits?

They will still need a suitable sized enclosure 
They will still need to be spayed or neutered
They will still need VHD and Myxo vaccinations
They will still need to be bonded after they are neutered/spayed

I'm sorry but I find it disgusting that your aunt is just going to swap the boys for a younger model, they aren't cars


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

dont be sorry, i am as well.theyre still stuck in the old ways,back when bunnies were more livestock in hutches than pets.

but we have two very large cages-i made her get some that were the right size,although she got mad at me-and she says she'll take the bunnies to the vet next month.

she says she will take us somewhere to get bunnies that are fixed,like a shelter, but i feel like shes going to-excuse me-'half-ass' her promise and just take us anywhere,and make us get whatever she sees fit.


im regretting this.i really am.noone is understanding how much work bunnies are! my uncle told us we can get cats,but its too late to just take back everything.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

As you are an animal lover,but mature enough to know that bunnies aren't for you right now, could you suggest to your aunt that she get you a different pet (if you actuallly want a pet) - do your research first - and insist on choosing. 

I am thinking something smaller, such as a hamster perhaps. They need far less space, but are absolutely fascinating.

The problem with returning the rabbits to the pet shop of course is that the nervous one in particular is going to find it very hard.

Like Bernie says, baby rabbits will need vaccinating, neutering/spaying, and a large space to live in. They are actually specialist and expensive pets, and can live into their teens. Buying babies will only delay the problem of hormones.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> You do realise that you will have the exact same issues even with baby rabbits?
> 
> They will still need a suitable sized enclosure
> They will still need to be spayed or neutered
> ...


Agree with what Bernie says, actually can't believe people can be that uncaring, & it's _not_ about being 'set in their ways', it's a blatant lack of empathy for living things. I'm worried about what's going to happen to these bunnies now


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

Summersky said:


> As you are an animal lover,but mature enough to know that bunnies aren't for you right now, could you suggest to your aunt that she get you a different pet (if you actuallly want a pet) - do your research first - and insist on choosing.
> 
> I am thinking something smaller, such as a hamster perhaps. They need far less space, but are absolutely fascinating.
> 
> ...


well,actually, we did start off with a hamster.our very first pet was a hamster.but he died of wet tail disease after 3 days,and it devestated my little sister.(the pet shop we got him from was known for selling people sick pets,but i never knew that untill they had a large lawsuit against them years later)anyway,shes afraid of ever owning one again,and my mom was upset about it.

next we got cats.they worked out perfectly.they were fun and easy to manage,and we had them for years.but we had to give them up to a shelter when we moved.because they werent allowed.

now,all i want is a cat again.they worked well,and we were able to care for them.rabbits arent right for us,and i dont want to force this.it isnt fair to anyone-especially my bunny shuii.

im trying to get my aunt to change her mind about getting us bunnies and getting us kittens like we had before.(they were a neutered brother and sister pair) but the cages are still an issue.they cost alot of money.but hopefully,i can maybe keep them for the cats to lounge around in,i dunno...

in any case,ill still feel terribly guilty about returning shuii. hes just became my friend-which was difficult to do-and i feel like im abandoning him....


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Agree with what Bernie says, actually can't believe people can be that uncaring, & it's _not_ about being 'set in their ways', it's a blatant lack of empathy for living things. I'm worried about what's going to happen to these bunnies now


i am too....i dont trust my aunt,but i cant keep them with me...and noone wants to listen to me.im 16, youd think theyd listen to me about my own pets at least.its all about money to them,they arent thinking of the pets well-being.

im probably going to HAVE to keep the new babies because of the expensive cage,and because they were a gift...instead of anyone thinking about how this effects the animals.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Can I suggest guinea pigs instead of bunnies if they insist you have a caged pet? If you get girls they will be fine together, don't need vaccinations and are fine unspayed 

It is a shame for these boys, I hope they are OK but I don't think they will be any good staying with you if your parents or aunt won't listen and do best by them.


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Can I suggest guinea pigs instead of bunnies if they insist you have a caged pet? If you get girls they will be fine together, don't need vaccinations and are fine unspayed
> 
> It is a shame for these boys, I hope they are OK but I don't think they will be any good staying with you if your parents or aunt won't listen and do best by them.


my mom hates guinea pigs...(i suggested them before the rabbits)

but the option of getting only caged pets is lifted now,my uncle says hed prefer cats over rabbits.and ive owned cats for a long time before.if only i can get my aunt and mom to agree,maybe i can arrange it....


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

Things are going from bad to worse.

My mom and my aunt think I'm being ungrateful by wanting to swap.they think I'm uupset that I didn't get babies,and that I want cats because I don't like the adults. I adore shuii and tenshi,but if we can't do what we need to for them to live happily I can't keep them.no matter what I say,they still think I'm just upset over them being adults.I'm not being ungrateful.yes I know they were expensive,but ploping them on me when I can't care for them isn't going to change anything.

Now we can't do anything but keep them as our 'gifts' and I. Have to apologize to my aunt for asking her for otherwise.

Noone seems to care that these rabbits ,need to be fixed and need vet care except for me,and I think I've screwed up any chances of my aunt taking them to get shots like she promised. Now I'm labled an ungrateful child on top of it,and I feel like I've made everything worse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you show your parents this thread and maybe the sticky for new rabbit owners?
It might help show them that it isn't you being ungrateful, in fact you are showing immense maturity in all this, they should be proud


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

magicstorm101 said:


> Things are going from bad to worse.
> 
> My mom and my aunt think I'm being ungrateful by wanting to swap.they think I'm uupset that I didn't get babies,and that I want cats because I don't like the adults. I adore shuii and tenshi,but if we can't do what we need to for them to live happily I can't keep them.no matter what I say,they still think I'm just upset over them being adults.I'm not being ungrateful.yes I know they were expensive,but ploping them on me when I can't care for them isn't going to change anything.
> 
> ...


how old are you? is it possible for you to sort out taking them to be neuterd yourself even if it means getting a taxi ect? you could just say to your aunt/mum that you are sorry that you seem ungratefull and that you want to keep them but you want to do it properly , if the cost is an issue Is there a voucher scheme where you live? (someone like friends of the animals or the pdsa ?) perhaps if you sort it out yourself they might realise how serious you are about being a good pet owner...
are they living seperatly at the moment?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

All things considered, please take the rabbits back to the pet shop. Do not replace them with guinea pigs, mice, rats, gerbils and definitely not cats.

Get a fish. They are very easy to look after and don't live long.


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm 16. And I've been trying to find places as best as I can.but I don't know. How to drive,ii have no money,no job or anything.my parents are seperated yes,but my dad isn't very involved in our life.
My aunt seemed to understand when I told her,but then told my mom I was being ungrateful behhind my back.so I won't be asking her for anything if she's going to act that way.I'm trying to find what I can online,but I'm hav ing trouble looking for things in my area.


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> All things considered, please take the rabbits back to the pet shop. Do not replace them with guinea pigs, mice, rats, gerbils and definitely not cats.
> 
> Get a fish. They are very easy to look after and don't live long.


I can't take them back.my mom won't let me,for the sake of my aunts money.

But why not replace them,with a cat? I've owned cats before,they were fixed rescues,and they were easy to care for. I had them for almost 4 years before I gavve them to my friend to have because we had to move.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

magicstorm101 said:


> I can't take them back.my mom won't let me,for the sake of my aunts money.
> 
> But why not replace them,with a cat? I've owned cats before,they were fixed rescues,and they were easy to care for. I had them for almost 4 years before I gavve them to my friend to have because we had to move.


I'm sorry if I sound unsympathetic, but I really don't think that you are truly in a position to be having pets at all at the moment. You are obviously too young to have the responsibility and I am truly sorry that your aunt has put you in this position. You have to rely on the support of your mother, and it seems from your posts that that is not going to be very forthcoming.

Cats are only an easy animal to own, once all the hard work has been done and they have settled into your home and life. Also, potentially, they can cost a considerable amount of money to keep when you take into account insurance, vaccinations, vets fees, unforseen costs, etc. What if something happens and your mother will not help you or give you money for these things?

You say you had cats before but gave them up after 4 years. Cats can live up to 19+ years. What happens if in a couple of years your circumstances change and you can't keep the cat again?

Do you see what I am getting at? Animals have to be considered as a long term commitment. One which you have to be prepared to see through to the end of the animal's life.

I think you will be under too much pressure with any of the animals that have been suggested. You are 16. Maybe when you are older and more in control of things it would be a better time to get some pets.

You sound like you truly love animals and do want to give them the very best life you can. I just don't think that right now is that time.

Search on-line for a local rabbit rescue and tell them the problems you are facing and they may be able to help you to sort everything out. I don't think you can do in on your own.


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm sorry if I sound unsympathetic, but I really don't think that you are truly in a position to be having pets at all at the moment. You are obviously too young to have the responsibility and I am truly sorry that your aunt has put you in this position. You have to rely on the support of your mother, and it seems from your posts that that is not going to be very forthcoming.
> 
> Cats are only an easy animal to own, once all the hard work has been done and they have settled into your home and life. Also, potentially, they can cost a considerable amount of money to keep when you take into account insurance, vaccinations, vets fees, unforseen costs, etc. What if something happens and your mother will not help you or give you money for these things?
> 
> ...


Perhaps...perhaps you're right. I'm kinda understanding, what you mean. Ill try my best to see if I can find anything. I know for sure my mom won't let me give them up,but maybe I can see if anything the local shelter would be able to do anything. Thas all I really can do now.

I don't have verry much control over what will become of them now,which is something I really don't like. Having pets be in the hands of people who couldn't care less is frustrating. Ill try to make sure that my bunny and my sisters bunny stay seperate, have different playtime hours outside the cages,and keep reading up on what I need to do to make sure they're happy.ill try to make the most of this situation,so that they live as happily as possible.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

magicstorm101 said:


> I'm 16. And I've been trying to find places as best as I can.but I don't know. How to drive,ii have no money,no job or anything.my parents are seperated yes,but my dad isn't very involved in our life.
> My aunt seemed to understand when I told her,but then told my mom I was being ungrateful behhind my back.so I won't be asking her for anything if she's going to act that way.I'm trying to find what I can online,but I'm hav ing trouble looking for things in my area.


roughly what area are you in? someone might know of a voucher scheme or something in your area... maybe look for a little paper round or something just so you've got abit of money to pay for things yourself? or sell something ? I understand its horrible asking people to pay for things for you , that's why I moved out when I was 17


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lurcherlad - I have koi that are at least 30 years old in my pond!!

Magicstorm - I agree with Bernie - could you show this to your family, or would it make them more angry? 

Rather than apologise face to face to your aunt, can I suggest, that as you explain yourself very well on here, that you first thank her for the bunnies, but then say that unfortunately they aren't getting on. That seeems to be your biggest problem.

Say that you have been researching, as you want to be a responsible owner (which I believe you do). Explain that they need to be neutered to have a hope of living together, but they still may never get on. That they need annual vaccinations too.

Try and print out some info that you can send her too, about rabbit care. If you think she won't trust a forum, look on the RWAF website.

I don't really think that swapping them for babies would help at all. Even brother and sister will quickly get hormonal, and you will have to separate, neuter, rebond, etc. So you just delay the issue.

Re kittens - as your family has given up cats already, you would be less likely to be approved by a rescue. 

You could buy privately, but kittens/cats are expensive too.

You might be able to return the cages, or resell them.

My feeling is that the time is not right for you to have a pet that could live for years and years - what will happen when you leave home? Would your mum care for them properly? If you go into furtheer education, you may not be a ble tot ake them with you,, and how would you cope with the bills? I have the feeling that if they stayed with your Mum, she would stick them outside, do the bare minimum, and they would have a horrible life, like so many others.

I honestly don't know what you can do. You are clearly bonded to the timid one. 

Do you know where they came from? Could you talk to them direct? See what they suggest. They should not have sold two separate adult intact bucks to live together. It was a non starter.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Lurcherlad - I have koi that are at least 30 years old in my pond!!


Yeah! I was thinking more of a goldfish from the local pet shop  They usually only last 6 months


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Magicstorm101

Obviously, this is a difficult situation for you, but I do wish you the very best of luck with your rabbits if you have decided to keep them. 

There are lots of people on the forum who can advise you on the correct care and feeding required for rabbits.

Good luck


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

Telling them about this would definetly make them angry.I couldn't show them the forum. But my mom says were going to get them fixed and get them proper shots.(ill badger her liklecrazy if she tries to ignore her promise)

As for a job,I haven't really got one except for caring for my aunts dogs( the very same aunt who bought the buns ) and that's about 20 bucks.( but my mom takes it from me a lot) but she buys their hay,so I , can't complain.

I'm really attatched to the timid one,shuii too.he's not shy around me anymore and follows me.I really love him.

But no, I have no idea where they came from,how long they were with my aunt,and they are not the same age as the petshop claimed and told my aunt.they aren't under six months either,they seem to be a little over,tenshii might be six months,but shuii.perhaps around 9 or 10.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

magicstorm101 said:


> Telling them about this would definetly make them angry.I couldn't show them the forum. But my mom says were going to get them fixed and get them proper shots.(ill badger her liklecrazy if she tries to ignore her promise)
> 
> As for a job,I haven't really got one except for caring for my aunts dogs( the very same aunt who bought the buns ) and that's about 20 bucks.( but my mom takes it from me a lot) but she buys their hay,so I , can't complain.
> 
> ...


ah are you in America then ? (just presuming as you said you get paid 20 bucks) Im not sure whether there is any voucher schemes over there..... maybe one of the rescue centres would help you out??


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

At least your mum has said she will get them done.

they are probably ready now if their bits have dropped, so a trip to the vet would be the first step.

Good luck.


----------



## magicstorm101 (Dec 29, 2012)

hippymama said:


> ah are you in America then ? (just presuming as you said you get paid 20 bucks) Im not sure whether there is any voucher schemes over there..... maybe one of the rescue centres would help you out??


Ah,yes I'm in america.

I hear neutering costs are different everywhere-and the neutering prices are different even in the different cities. I will check around and see if any rescue centers are offering neuters.I looked up a few,but they weren't anytime soon.


----------

